# Squash in Dubai? Anyone?



## joaopacheco (Feb 7, 2014)

So, I used to play squash back in Portugal and I really want to play back again.
I live near Marina. If anyone know a court near Marina and wants to play, just let me know.


----------



## Slava (Apr 20, 2014)

joaopacheco said:


> So, I used to play squash back in Portugal and I really want to play back again.
> I live near Marina. If anyone know a court near Marina and wants to play, just let me know.



I am middle level player. I have 1 year experience. I am looking for a Squash Partner. If you are interested, just let me know.


----------



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Intermediate player here also looking for a squash partner.
prefer to play weekdays after 7PM 1-2 times.

Gloria hotel or yassat Gloria would be best fit! (in tecom)


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

cjpark86 said:


> Intermediate player here also looking for a squash partner.
> prefer to play weekdays after 7PM 1-2 times.
> 
> Gloria hotel or yassat Gloria would be best fit! (in tecom)


I didn't realise they had a court there. Any idea how much it costs?


----------



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

*$$$*



BravoMike said:


> I didn't realise they had a court there. Any idea how much it costs?


It's about 40 AED per person on weekdays and 45 AED on weekends!


----------



## SmileyFace (Dec 22, 2010)

Think there are Squash Courts at the Emirates Golf Course


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

cjpark86 said:


> It's about 40 AED per person on weekdays and 45 AED on weekends!


Not bad....I'll give you a game if you want. Can't guarantee you I'll be any good though, haven't played in ages!


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone up for a game this weekend?


----------



## hayesh (Sep 10, 2011)

*Squash partners*

Count me in! I am an intermediate player who hasn't played in a year or so.


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi 

if ANYONE is interested in playing squash - at inter level - or advance - please get in touch - we play 3 - 4 times a week - Jebel Ali Club - its 20dhs an hour and we usually play 2 hours...

thanks!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

I can play anytime this week...pm me if you can


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

oz75 said:


> Hi if ANYONE is interested in playing squash - at inter level - or advance - please get in touch - we play 3 - 4 times a week - Jebel Ali Club - its 20dhs an hour and we usually play 2 hours... thanks!


Wha days & time can we turn up?


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

we play 3 -4 times a week - usually from 6 - 8.30

yeah you can just turn up...played yesterday - think we will play again day after - tuesday....


----------

